# Should i take LSD



## bbcraz1226

Hi my names Grant, and Im 16 years old. I have had DP since i was around 14-15. I got it from smoking weed so after realizing that i felt strange (You guys know what I'm talking about) I quit. But recently i started smoking again and a lot more at this time. I found that the very thing that triggered my DP seems to be helping fix it. I've realized that I'm less stressed out and can control/ignore my DP better. With that being said do you think a psychedelic experience such as acid would help me, or hurt me. I'm very curious about the drug and want to take it, I'm just not sure if it's the best thing to do. Thank You.


----------



## Guest013

bbcraz1226 said:


> Hi my names Grant, and Im 16 years old. I have had DP since i was around 14-15. I got it from smoking weed so after realizing that i felt strange (You guys know what I'm talking about) I quit. But recently i started smoking again and a lot more at this time. I found that the very thing that triggered my DP seems to be helping fix it. I've realized that I'm less stressed out and can control/ignore my DP better. With that being said do you think a psychedelic experience such as acid would help me, or hurt me. I'm very curious about the drug and want to take it, I'm just not sure if it's the best thing to do. Thank You.


Don't do LSD. LSD permanently changes your brain structure. This is not the case with weed as it only changes the chemical balance of your brain. Your brain will eventually balance itself out from the weed (with time or medication). This is not the case with LSD as permanent damage can be done.


----------



## razer777

I HIGHLY reccomend you do not do this.
LSD is a serious drug. Getting DP from weed just goes to show that your brain isn't as chemically resilient as most people's so doing a serious drug like LSD could give you a very serious mental condition or at least make your DP severe.


----------



## jay2008

Seriously dude....even at your age, you should understand that taking any drug such as LSD is bad. It's not going to help your DP/DR and certainly not going to be a healthy decision. I hope you reconsider.


----------



## codeblue213

I got DP from LSD. It's permanent. Hasn't gone away in over 15 years. That should answer your question.


----------



## Zee Deveel

codeblue213 said:


> I got DP from LSD. It's permanent. Hasn't gone away in over 15 years. That should answer your question.


Did the DP come straight away after the LSD trip or was there a time gap?

Oh and to the OP: No, don't take LSD. It will NOT help you, I can garuntee that.


----------



## kanyeknievel

codeblue213 said:


> I got DP from LSD. It's permanent. Hasn't gone away in over 15 years. That should answer your question.


Theres your problem. You've given up hope and become hopeless to the fact that " It will never go away". With that attitude and thought process, it wont


----------



## insaticiable

kanyeknievel said:


> Theres your problem. You've given up hope and become hopeless to the fact that " It will never go away". With that attitude and thought process, it wont


I'm not trying to defend anyone here, but honestly, how could you be hopeful with DP? I do agree that a healthy, positive mindset can aid one in their recovery, but generally speaking, DP sucks the life out of you and it is therefore incredibly difficult to maintain a happy-go-lucky attitude. just sayin...


----------



## codeblue213

I haven't given up hope, I've just learned to accept it and live as best as I can with DP.


----------



## chokey

bbcraz1226 said:


> Hi my names Grant, and Im 16 years old. I have had DP since i was around 14-15. I got it from smoking weed so after realizing that i felt strange (You guys know what I'm talking about) I quit. But recently i started smoking again and a lot more at this time. I found that the very thing that triggered my DP seems to be helping fix it. I've realized that I'm less stressed out and can control/ignore my DP better. With that being said do you think a psychedelic experience such as acid would help me, or hurt me. I'm very curious about the drug and want to take it, I'm just not sure if it's the best thing to do. Thank You.


i have taken LSD many times while suffering from DP. i find that i occasionally have temporary flicks of reality much more often whilst tripping, though, on the other side i've spiralled into deep episodes of DP, which has been very, very frightening. i would definitely not recommend trying it, since according to your post, you have not had it prior to having DP so you have zero idea what you're getting into.


----------



## Daniel C

DO NOT take LSD. Seriously, bad idea.

I implore you not to take this drug. I haven't tried it myself, but having DP and taking a drug like LSD will not turn out well, I promise.

Like the first poster said " it changes the structure of your brain " Don't do it.

I find it a bit of an aberration that you would willingly want to take LSD. Most people are gravitated to keep clean after being (self or doctor) diagnosed with DP.


----------



## voidvoid

Seriously dont do it. At your age your brain is especially voulnerable, and it wouldnt be good for a fully developed brain either. Depending on whether you are on any medications or not, have a beer or two instead. But thats fucking it. Now its your decision to do whatever you want to your body, but doing LSD would most likely be a very very stupid move.


----------



## nic.m

Weed caused my DP and DR, too. It was motivation enough to stop me from continuing my daily habit, but it was a fucking high price to pay.

LSD is made by people with little chemical knowledge. It's uncontrolled, and therefore the possible effects are unknown. You have no idea whether it will make things better or worse. It's up to you to decide whether to take the risk (and as far as I'm concerned, gambling with your mental state is a pretty big risk) but be aware of the potential consequences.


----------



## weird_artist

I definitely agree with the above. Do not take LSD, it will almost certainly not help, and may make you worse. there is no evidence (that I know of) to using it as a treatment for DP/DR.

I do know it was used in teeny doses to help people with severe childhood trauma regain memories and cope with experiencing these memories again. However that was done in very rigorously controlled conditions, with carefully manufactured LSD in low doses. If this is what gave you the idea, please don't. The way this treatment was designed to work was 90% talking therapy with about 10% drugs. If you want some serious help, then aim for the talking therapy, not the drugs.


----------



## Ashtad bin Sayyif

LSD can indeed be an incredibly positive experience, for someone approaching it in the right mindset and setting. I had roughly four or five consecutive trips over a 6-month period, once, and I was in the most awed, aware, alert, emotionally in-tune state I have ever experienced for the duration of that entire time. This was probably one of the best times of my life, and I would rank one of those trips as amongst some of the most significant events of my life.

&#8230; and then I tried psilocybin (mushrooms), and had my first bad trip. I won't go into any other detail into that experience except to say that at the peak of it, I was trapped within a vision in which I was floating down a river of blood, as catapults lunged the decapitated heads, hair matted with shit and mange, of people I loved at me.

In short: I can verify first-hand that all the magical experiences with no negative side-effects some people report are true and are very possible. On the other hand, so are the horror stories. And here's the thing with a drug like LSD: you never know which one you're gonna get. Having seen both sides, it's just not worth the risk.


----------



## Abraxas

i got my dp with lsd and other psychedelics

but doing healing ceremonies with Ayahuasca really, really helped me out of it.

so, if you decice you want to do a halucinogen, go for Ayahuasca.


----------



## Cable guy

Naah. dont take it. it will only make you feel worse


----------



## Abraxas

what, the lsd or the ayahuasca?


----------



## Lionheart

15 year-olds fucking up their life. Damn.


----------



## Jayden

what a fucking stupid question


----------



## addd

There is very big chance of getting strong DP, and very low of getting "enlightement" which means your mind will be free from any bad thoughts.
I wouldn't risk that, but I don't believe that LSD could cause permanent damage (I don't know any research which proves it).
I think that's just very strong anxiety much stronger than from weed.
I took strong (but not as strong as LSD) psychedelic 2c-e when I was derealized, it just caused me mild and short anxiety attacks for about 2 weeks.
So, don't do LSD, mushrooms and any other mind altering drugs like this until your brain is fully developed (at about age 21-24).


----------



## BusyBee

Many people have proved that they can better from DP after smoking weed so it can be done. Hold on in there and dont make matters worse.


----------



## addd

Deeza said:


> 2c-e is actually stronger than LSD.. Not potency wise, but effects wise, as with LSD once you reach a certain point in dosage, the effects do not become anymore stronger it just remains there, but with 2c-e it keeps going and going and the effects get stronger and stronger.


Really? I thought LSD was stronger as it affects huge range of receptors (not only 5-HT2A but also dopamine and others).
I did 2C-E when I was already having DP issues, so maybe I could try psychedelics again, I'll start with smoking weed, if I get panic attacks again then I'll give up psychedelics for long time.
I'm just bored with this "normal" life, I have big desire for altered mind states.
I think I'm going to get shrooms this summer, or order some herbs to make ayahausca.


----------



## RamonX

LSD is one of the most brain disruptive substances known to man. Even in stabil grownup people that take sensible precautions, take LSD only once and have à positive experience with it 
Flashbacks occur very often. Sometimes even years afterwards they can experience hallucinations and other perceptual Disturbances without having ingested anything. Smoking weed even 
Facilitates this to a large extend. This indicates that ingestion of LSD significantly lowers the threshold for perceptual disturbances, even in healthy peoply with a brain that is fully developed.

I have had DP/DR for big parts of my life and I can safely say that it has ruïned my life for à large part. My problems also began after trippy experiences on hasjiesj and weed, and I was also stupid enough to return to smoking after the first bouts of DP abated. I also had the feeling that good experiences with weed helped me not to be afraid and so on.
I was WRONG. It is nonsense. What you are actually doing is weakening à system in your brain that is allready oversensitive and you are doing it in a period that is critical for brain development. Positive experiences may curb your fear for DP, and make you more relaxed and in this way the anxiety factor that also drives your DP can get better, but nevertheless everytime you smoke or do other kinds of drugs, you are making the thresholds in your brain lower. It can take years to partly restore this, or if it goes too far, it may never restore.

I don't judge your craving for perceptual adventure, I have been there and fully understand, but please don't ruin your life by taking LSD!!!! In your situation it is russian roulette at best.
And I would really advice you to quit smoking Cannabis as well, in the long run it will harm rather than benefit you. Just be patiënt with DP, most often it will get better with time and if you trie not to focus on it too much.

BTW I know two guys who had several positive experiences with LSD, XTC and shrooms and freaked out completely while on Ayahuasca.


----------



## Quarter Pounder

Yes OP, I think you should. An LSD trip can be really insightful and beautiful thing, the only problem would be having a bad trip, but just take a medium dose and let yourself go and you'll be okay. I know many people that have their life changing experiences with it (for the good) or plain catharsis.
Also, many people are scared of it but that's the very problem, if you're scared you are more likely to have a bad trip. If you are really open to the experience, then everything would be all right.

So, yes, take it.


----------



## Lose-Yer-Mind*

Guest013 said:


> Don't do LSD. LSD permanently changes your brain structure. This is not the case with weed as it only changes the chemical balance of your brain. Your brain will eventually balance itself out from the weed (with time or medication). This is not the case with LSD as permanent damage can be done.


Idiot, you obviously know fk all about LSD. At around 50-100ucg per hit, you really think its going to change the structure of your brain. LSD is probably the safest substance on the planet depending on dosage, but you can't physically die from it. You can die if you're an idiot on it.. And as for doing it while you have dp, I've noticed if you take too much then ya you're gonna be a fcking wreck on it, stick to minimal dosing and it'll make you more of an interesting person.

Here you go, this site will help you understand LSD as much as there is to understand about it really. All the health effects, dosing, duration and all that jazz.

http://www.erowid.org/chemicals/lsd/lsd.shtml


----------



## Lose-Yer-Mind*

Deeza said:


> 2c-e is actually stronger than LSD.. Not potency wise, but effects wise, as with LSD once you reach a certain point in dosage, the effects do not become anymore stronger it just remains there, but with 2c-e it keeps going and going and the effects get stronger and stronger.


And how do you know this information? By others telling you? Go ahead and try it before saying anything. Lsd keeps getting stronger the more you take of it. Its the strongest psychedelic drug out there, you can't just say its gonna stop after a certain point. I can honestly say it keeps getting stronger with more you take I've taken up to around 2100ucg (roughly 21 hits of lsd) and from all my trips below that I've worked my way up n yes it does keeo getting stronger.


----------



## LazyGenius

Lose-Yer-Mind* said:


> Idiot, you obviously know fk all about LSD. At around 50-100ucg per hit, you really think its going to change the structure of your brain. LSD is probably the safest substance on the planet depending on dosage, but you can't physically die from it. You can die if you're an idiot on it.. And as for doing it while you have dp, I've noticed if you take too much then ya you're gonna be a fcking wreck on it, stick to minimal dosing and it'll make you more of an interesting person.
> 
> Here you go, this site will help you understand LSD as much as there is to understand about it really. All the health effects, dosing, duration and all that jazz.
> 
> http://www.erowid.org/chemicals/lsd/lsd.shtml


I agree. It also helps that a dose nowadays (25 micrograms) is half of what it was 10 years ago. (Source: http://www.thedrugspot.com/lsd/lsd-dosage-information.html) Add that to the fact that it's not habit-forming and you have a relatively safe recreational drug. There are no confirmed reports of people dying from it because of an overdose. Of course, things will change if you don't know how to take care of yourself and other people around you after taking a hit. You can die if you take a hit and you go to a bridge alone. You can die if you take a hit and play tag with vehicles on the freeway.


----------



## derkdiggler

yes take alot of it and it should put you back to normal


----------



## Otarru

I was reading through this and couldn't help adding my 2 cents.

I see a lot of scaremongering on how LSD can worsen your DP/DR. I don't doubt that for some people this might be the case, but if you enter with a negative mindset/bad setting to begin with, you're always gonna have a bad experience not just with acid but for most things in life.

I tried it on a couple of occasions and I have to say they were some of the most fascinating and valuable experiences in my life, I think I learned a lot about myself through it. To be fair that was sometime before I went through DP/DR but I do remember it being cognitively pretty much the exact opposite of DP/DR in the sense that I felt much more in tune with myself and was more perceptive of my immediate visual surroundings.

If you have any nagging doubts about it or are in an environment you're not completely comfortable in, don't try it but if you have a healthy enthusiasm and positive attitude towards it it could potentially be quite therapeutic.


----------

